# parts interchange



## DMAGIC (May 10, 2005)

Anyone know a website where I can find parts interchange info?
or can anyone tell me what parts can be swapped with other nissan cars or maybe honda civic stuff. I have a 96 sentra gxe.
thanks.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

there is much knowledge to be found with the search button 

nothing mechanical will swap from a civic but stuff like wheels can (4x100) or maybe even a shift knob


----------

